# Removing rear center console on mk3 jetta PLEASE help!



## vrmike (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok so I really need to tighten my e brake cables but i cant get the console off, i have the boot and the cover off along with the trunk release, but I cant access the 2 screws in the back under the rear ash tray. I can see them but the little compartment is in the way and wont come out. Am I doing something wrong?:screwy:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

If it is like the Golf, they come out from the sides by the seats


----------



## vrmike (Jan 17, 2011)

I found the screws, thank you very much for the help.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------

